# Advice please... and an update on my GD/T2 diagnoses :)



## joannaharvey7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Had consultant app today at 34 weeks.
Baby is approx. 6.1lbs - which is still big apparently but I don't think huge?!

They're super happy with my BG levels - only on 2 units per meal and 8 before bed - although the Diabetes nurse is still insistent I am T2 whereas I still believe it's GD!

I am being induced between 38 and 39 weeks, and will get a date on my next app in two weeks time.
Has anyone been induced with GD/T2 before? Just wondering what happens and how long your labours were?

Thanks!


----------



## trophywench (Jun 8, 2017)

LOL - that's exactly what they'll talk to you about next time Joanne !

In basic terms it's no different than anyone else being induced for whatever reason - though of course if it's an emergency because either mum's placenta is failing or babe is struggling, you have a lot less time to get worried about it all in terms of 'me' cos all your concern is immediately transferred to little un.

There are various stages in inducing and/or progressing a labour whether induced or natural, (pessary, sweep (ugh), oxytocin, C-section not in that order and not all of them always - totally depends on how YOU respond to any or all of these) however because your delivery will be inked in for a daytime admission, if it does get to the stage where you need a caesarean - at least there should be greater availability of suitable anaesthetists - so that's a good thing for everyone!

Once your body's (fully) got rid of the afterbirth (until which you've still got a bombardment of preg hormones so too soon to be certain about it) you'll either cease to need any insulin and your BGs will return to 'normal' or you won't.  T1s don't get rid of their T1 - but the insulin they need INSTANTLY drops to pre-preg levels.

Something else to look forward to finding out, as well as meeting junior!


----------

